# pigeon "gestation"



## Link (Jul 15, 2005)

I recently acquired my pigeons. They are beginning to flourish and reproduce. I was wondering, how long does it take for parlor tumbler eggs to hatch?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm not sure about parlor tumbler, but your standard pigeon egg will take 18 days from day one of incubation on.

Treesa


----------

